# Roast Beef Works!



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

well my mom made us a roast beef dinner on sunday night (amazing by the way)

so today i decided to take some left over roast beef and see if my reds would eat it.

i put in a little tiny peice at first and they ate it. then i put in a whole slice of it and they ate it all within afew minutes! it was great!

Roast Beef all the way!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

was it cooked and seasoned???

if so thats a big


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> was it cooked and seasoned???
> 
> if so thats a big


I don't know the Canadian culture, but they could eat it raw. :brow:J/K


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think i would do that to offend


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is what Brian Scott had to say about feeding red meat to piranha in the pinned TFH article:


> WHY NOT MAMMALIAN RED MEATS OR POULTRY?
> Aside from not being a natural food source, mammalian red meats are often high in hormones and fats. These will cause undesirable weight gain and retention in captive piranhas to the point of obesity and ultimately a premature death. They often have very high pollution associated with their use should a hobbyist not remove uneaten foodstuffs after feeding. All in all, stay away from these meats except for a rare treat. For these reasons, red meats and poultry should only make up 2-3% of the piranhas diet in captivity.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i don't really think it has to do with the mammalian meat.. it's just that the seasoning would mess up your water and oils from cooking. i don't even like to feed my p's beefheart, it always seems to leave messes in my tank that are a pain to clean up. stick with fish filets (tilapia, catfish), whole fish (smelt), or shrimp as a staple. you could feed beefheart every once in a while if you really wanna feed redmeat, but i'd stay away from roast beef or anything that was cooked or seasoned.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dammit Sheppard i thought u were making proggress here








but seriously stay away from red meat espacially cooked and seasoned


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > was it cooked and seasoned???
> ...


 Ya man, us Canadians eat everything raw; beef, whale blubber, polar bear, and whole lot of beaver. You know, everything we find in the back yards of our igloo's. Damn, I gotta go. A Moose is eating my gore-tex underwear!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Deeks said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


 a whole lot of raw beaver huh??? I didnt know Canadians got that bored.









On a more serious note, stay away from the roast beef.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> well my mom made us a roast beef dinner on sunday night (amazing by the way)
> 
> so today i decided to take some left over roast beef and see if my reds would eat it.
> 
> ...


 this isnt clever..sorry but its a bad idea


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

here is an educational link shep...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=18882


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmm...As a Canadian, I can say I never get tired of eating beaver.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Nova_C said:


> Hmm...As a Canadian, I can say I never get tired of eating beaver.


 does your jaw ache ?


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

Nope, but the goatee gets a little messy sometimes.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Nova_C said:


> Nope, but the goatee gets a little messy sometimes.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Nova_C said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, but the goatee gets a little messy sometimes.:laugh:


 quality


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> On a more serious note, stay away from the roast beef.










I'm not a fan of the pastrami curtains either.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

k to put everyones mind at ease...
it was not seasoned
*phew*


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> k to put everyones mind at ease...
> it was not seasoned
> *phew*
> [snapback]797029[/snapback]​


It's not just the seasoning that is bad. In general, it is best to stay away from red meat as much as piossible. I suppose if you did it once in a great while it wouldnt be a big deal though.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> :laugh: I'm not a fan of the pastrami curtains either.
> [snapback]763213[/snapback]​


do you mean the kipper trench


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hahhaha!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> It's not just the seasoning that is bad. In general, it is best to stay away from red meat as much as piossible. I suppose if you did it once in a great while it wouldnt be a big deal though.
> [snapback]798493[/snapback]​


Yeah--it is too fatty for em tho. Its like comparing an average man eating a damn 1lb hamburger with bacon and cheese.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> k to put everyones mind at ease...
> it was not seasoned
> *phew*
> [snapback]797029[/snapback]​


I find it unlikely your mom cooked a roast beef without anything but it's own juices, but whatever, what's done is done.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

whose juices ?


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

So was the roast beef cooked, or did you give your P's some raw leftover beef? Still not clear on this. I feed my fish (TSN, P-bass, dat, ghost knives) beef heart. I wonder if that's okay.


----------

